# sales engineer skills assessment



## xiaoj (Feb 11, 2014)

hi there,
I have mechanical engineering degree,but my working experience is technical sales engineer for hydroelectric system which does require a lot of mechanical expertise and customer communication ability as well. I want to get skills assessment from EA/VET/TRA etc. as mechanical engineer and claim these sales engineer working experience years for 189 application later if possible. However one friend at this forum said his 10 years experience as air-conditional sales engineer experience not accessed as relevant years by EA although EA confirm the mechanical engineer qualification. Appreciate any one can advise me on this issue? Technical sales is not on the SOL list ( only csol). I prefer to apply via 189 instead of 190.
Thanks


----------



## ciamix (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi xiaoj,

You can opt to have your education and working experience being assess by VET as Sales Rep (Industrial Products). Unfortunately, this code is not available on the SOL list so you may need to either get state sponsorship or improve your IELTS score. Hope you find this useful. Thanks.

ciamix


----------



## xiaoj (Feb 11, 2014)

Dear Ciamix:
Thanks for your kind advise. May try EA first and also prepare for VET assessment (for SS after this Jul 1st.


----------



## ciamix (Dec 13, 2013)

Dear xiaoj,
To claim your work experience, EA would not be able to assess your work description as sales engineer for air-cond products as EA will take a look on your daily job descriptions and require so-called "hands-on" experience in mech engineering. However, EA can determine your educational qualifications no problem on it but they are not suitably assessing authority for your work experience in sales. Go to the ANZCO description for two of the occupations and choose your paths from there. Thanks!


----------



## OmSaad (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello xiaoj 
i have similar experience as you , i worked as sales engineer for HVAC for 3 years and now completing 2 years in the cable industry as sales engineer as well
i have mechanical engineering degree, and my daily job description doesn't match that of EA , i can relate more to (Technical Sales Representatives NEC - 225499)

however i received information from a friend that i should apply for EA skill assessment , and i find that bet concerning because the difference between my experience and the job description by EA !

also on other note , does anyone have an idea what are the minimum years of work experience required by EA to consider my any application for skill assessment ?

thanks in advance and best of luck


----------



## financepil (Jul 6, 2012)

Dear Experts just need your advice on below case.

I'm a Mechanical engineering graduate.
I took up this course as part time ( it is recognized by EA) while working full time as an Engineering Technologist.
So my question is, Before I graduated officially with a Mechanical engineering degree I have 5 years of experience as an Engineering Technologist ( Of course I have done my engineering Diploma previously) 

Graduated with engineering diploma in 2007
Work experience 2007 – 2012 as engineering technologist
Graduated with Mechanical Engineering Degree 2012
Work experience 2012 – present – Technical sales engineer (Mechanical Products)
With above scenario I want to know if I can claim 5-8 years work experience to qualify for 189 ?

Kindly advise


----------

